# Garlic and pepper snack sticks



## arronbutler88 (Oct 8, 2016)

Finally able to get back out to smoke something it has been a while. Decided to make some garlic and black pepper snack sticks. I use garlic powder, fresh ground black pepper, onion powder,ground red pepper, celery salt, worchestershire, brown sugar and a little soy sauce. Its a simple but great snack stick. I use a 90/10 all beef sirloin. Coarse then fine grind.


----------



## arronbutler88 (Oct 8, 2016)

20161008_142955.jpg



__ arronbutler88
__ Oct 8, 2016


















20161008_145856.jpg



__ arronbutler88
__ Oct 8, 2016


















20161008_201414.jpg



__ arronbutler88
__ Oct 8, 2016


----------



## smokin jay (Oct 8, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 9, 2016)

They look delicious!

Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 9, 2016)

Nice sticks.


----------



## driedstick (Oct 9, 2016)

Very nice,,,,, I need to restock my supply  

Looks great 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 9, 2016)

Fine looking sticks, Arron! What are you using for casings?


----------



## dannylang (Oct 9, 2016)

nice lookin sticks there

dannylang


----------



## b-one (Oct 9, 2016)

Looks tasty looking sticks!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 9, 2016)

Sounds like a good mix!  They came out looking really nice as well.


----------



## paprika pal (Oct 9, 2016)

Do you use the encapsulated citric acid?  I love snack stick but cant get mine to turn out quite right.  The casing gets lose and the meat is just missing that certain something.  Yours look wonderful what pointers do you have for a snack stick newbie.


----------



## captain richard (Oct 10, 2016)

Them look great. I like the ingredients you use sounds simple but good. what kind of cure do you use?


----------



## chef willie (Oct 10, 2016)

Paprika Pal said:


> Do you use the encapsulated citric acid?  I love snack stick but cant get mine to turn out quite right.  The casing gets lose and the meat is just missing that certain something.  Yours look wonderful what pointers do you have for a snack stick newbie.


hardly on here anymore but I noticed your request. I have & have not used the ECA...dealers choice IMO. I've gone from a timed smoke to an overnight in the smoker with my sticks (regardless of which flavor or meat) and have never looked back as they say. Using the best quality ground beef also really made a difference, IMO, in my sticks. I now use/prefer the 80/20 ground chuck in the tubes from my least favorite store Wal-Mart at roughly 3 bucks a pound. Gotta have some fat in there but the cheaper grade I didn't like & the 90/10 seemed a little dry to me. regardless, try this one if u wish. I ALWAYS use the NFDM, 1 cup per 5 pounds, and always use a cup of beer or wine to blend all the dry ingredients before adding to the blob of meat as water brings nothing to the party, IMO....HTH, Willie

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/248602/pepperoni or

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/248002/my-first-kabanosy


----------



## jakester (Oct 11, 2016)

These look awesome! Wish i could make some.


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 11, 2016)

AB88, Nice looking sticks !!


----------



## one eyed jack (Oct 11, 2016)

Chef Willie said:


> hardly on here anymore but I noticed your request.


Saddest thing I've read in a good while,  but what the heck,  I ain't on here much anymore either.

Thanks for all your past advise Chef W


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 11, 2016)

Nice looking sticks, keep up the good work!


----------



## disco (Oct 14, 2016)

Super sticks, Sir!

Disco


----------



## dave17a (Oct 15, 2016)

arronbutler88 said:


> Finally able to get back out to smoke something it has been a while. Decided to make some garlic and black pepper snack sticks. I use garlic powder, fresh ground black pepper, onion powder,ground red pepper, celery salt, worchestershire, brown sugar and a little soy sauce. Its a simple but great snack stick. I use a 90/10 all beef sirloin. Coarse then fine grind.


Mouth's awatering. Whats the steps on cooker? Just cooked with smpke and brought in?


----------



## captain richard (Oct 15, 2016)

Awsom im getting ready to make a run of deer snack sticks myself.


----------



## disco (Oct 18, 2016)

Super sticks, Sir!

Disco


----------



## michael mizerka (Jan 26, 2019)

arronbutler88 said:


> Finally able to get back out to smoke something it has been a while. Decided to make some garlic and black pepper snack sticks. I use garlic powder, fresh ground black pepper, onion powder,ground red pepper, celery salt, worchestershire, brown sugar and a little soy sauce. Its a simple but great snack stick. I use a 90/10 all beef sirloin. Coarse then fine grind.


hello, would you happen to have the amounts of seasoning and how much meat was used?


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 26, 2019)

*arronbutler88, *any chance you can share  your recipe? Also, what kind and diameter of casing did you use?
Thank you!


----------



## michael mizerka (Jan 27, 2019)

arronbutler88 said:


> Finally able to get back out to smoke something it has been a while. Decided to make some garlic and black pepper snack sticks. I use garlic powder, fresh ground black pepper, onion powder,ground red pepper, celery salt, worchestershire, brown sugar and a little soy sauce. Its a simple but great snack stick. I use a 90/10 all beef sirloin. Coarse then fine grind.


would you be able to share the recipe?


----------



## michael mizerka (Jan 27, 2019)

I dont get these Forums...i get no replies.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 27, 2019)

michael mizerka said:


> I dont get these Forums...i get no replies.



Michael,

This thread was from 2016 and the OP hasn't posted since early 2018 so he may not be around. If you use the search feature you can find what your looking for or start a new thread asking for the help.


----------

